# Brownie Hawkeye and a Satellite 127



## Bryant (Aug 10, 2008)

I went and helped clean out my great grandmothers attic and found 2 cameras from a long time ago and I'd like to run 1 roll of film through each just for the fun of it, they'll probably turn out like Holga because of lightleaks but thats the fun in it. 

I have a Brownie Hawkeye Kodak Flash Camera Model along with the Kodalite Flasholder





It says on the flasholder verichrome, plus-x, super-xx, kodacolor type a, so I'm assuming that these are the film types used.

I also havethe Mercury Satellite 127
http://www.merrillphoto.com/images/Mercury127.JPG

I know these are all very old, but can you give me any info on the film used and how they are entered into the camera etc... and any specific info needed to know how to shoot these cameras from the 50's and 60's.

Thanks


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 10, 2008)

Check this web site for a manual for your Brownie:

http://www.brownie-camera.com/27.shtml

It takes 620 film but you can respool a 120 film onto 620 spools. Let me know if you want to go to that trouble and I'll send you the info on how to do it.

The Mercury is a 127 size shooter, there are some places where you can still buy the 127 size film. Google _127 film_ and you'll find them.


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 10, 2008)

If you ever decide to start collecting, the Hawkeye is a great collection staple. You can see my Hawkeye in the photo I took of my collection after two weeks of collecting. http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexkerhead/2554687773/in/set-72157605297927669/


----------



## Coldow91 (Aug 11, 2008)

I got a hawkeye and put a roll of B&W film through a few weeks ago, fun to shoot, awesome viewfinder

I used a spool of 620 to wind the film onto, but the 120 roll fit right in the top, so I did not have to trim it down or respool


----------



## compur (Aug 11, 2008)

Freestyle has 127 B&W film. Film For Classics has 127 & 620 in both color and 
B&W and they offer processing services too.


----------



## McQueen278 (Aug 13, 2008)

I recently cleaned out my Grandpa's house and found a Brownie Starflex Outift that has never even been touched.  All the flash bulbs are still in it and the box is perfect!  I checked and it turns out I don't have any shops around here that will develop 127 so I'm not going to bother using it, but it is a really cool collector's piece.


----------



## skid2964 (Aug 31, 2008)

compur said:


> Freestyle has 127 B&W film. Film For Classics has 127 & 620 in both color and
> B&W and they offer processing services too.


 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com has 620 film also.


----------

